# Proposed N scale switching layout



## JHeitt (Sep 28, 2015)

Hi everyone. I'm pretty new to this railroad business but it's something i've wanted to do for quite some time. I always just figured i didnt have room, then i started looking into switching layouts. As much as I would like to have a roundy roundy to run while doing operations, something this size will keep the GF happy.

I'm using SCARM on a Mac so I dont have the 3D mode available. This means i cant actually see how tight the tracks are to each other as far as road bed is concerned and such. So hopefully I can grab some insight from one of you into how you feel this layout would actually work.

the design is based around the Walthers coal mine kit. The bottom rail would be the mainline past the mine, above it is the turn out where empty cars would be dropped off from town (the bump is just there so it wouldnt snap to that location and add track). once on the turnout the switcher would take over. Top Right is the camp the workers stay at during there 14 day stretch, the switcher would run a bay window caboose that carries the workers to the mine in the morning, and back to camp in the evening. the very top left open track would be a car service area. 

My plan is to have 8 or so 2 bay hoppers that are worked in the mine yard, 6-7 in use and one in the service area with a set of trucks pulled off. The plan is to use primarily flex track, the 5" sections were to help me monitor length of everything to calculate car fitment. 

The freight train that tales the full cars into town at the end of the day would be non operational, the idea is to cut a cheap freight car in half and have it look like the train is coming through the area through the background, if that makes sense.

Anyway enough blabbering, have a look and let me know what you think 

Baseboard dimensions are 12"x50"/30.5CM x 127CM


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

if you post the actual scarm file [.scarm] anyone with scarm on a pc [myself included] can do a 3d view or two, and post snapsnots of those ...


----------



## JHeitt (Sep 28, 2015)

done!

keep in mind the one building could be backwards for all i know, and my little sheds i made are flat because i couldnt see them anyway.

I had to change the extension so it would attach but it is a SCARM file


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

looks okay, the first four tracks in front, especially on the left side look like they may be a little tight to get hands in for re-railing, etc...depends on how big your hands are, i guess..


----------



## JHeitt (Sep 28, 2015)

thank you, I'll spread things out a bit up front!

Just traded one of my clodbusters for more then enough track to lay this, along with a few locos and such... I had better go get a board.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

JHeitt said:


> ... I had better go get a board.


HAHA, I get it..."Get aboard". :laugh:


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Lay the track without fastening it down when you get it assembled. You'll likely
find changes you'll want to make. I would also try to use some of that
'green' real estate for one or two more industry spurs. For a switching
layout you want as many 'shippers' and 'receivers' as possible. More
than one 'industry' on a team track helps. Maybe a a couple of small rail
'users' rather than what appears to be a coal facility. Where will the
'coal' go? Some possible thoughts: Cattle pen. Less than carload
freight station. Small warehouse. Scrap yard. Grocery distributor.
Building materials business.

Don


----------



## JHeitt (Sep 28, 2015)

I could definitely toss another industry on the right hand side. My plan was to just sort the cars for filling then line them all up again on the side track to be picked up and head into town, once we buy a house and I have room for a town that is haha. A small freight station or logging operation would give me something to do while the cars are being filled though. That's a good idea. 

Also I looked for a button to just flip the entire layout but there isn't one. Having sorted all the track I picked up I have two RH switches and about a dozen LH so I figure instead of spending another $100 on switches I'd just reverse the entire layout. Have the mine on the right hand side. 

I was at the girlfriends brothers wife's mothers (ha) today and found 'aboard' in the garage that's perfect! Yay for zero investment so far!


----------

